# WOW...busy,busy,busy



## inspectorD (Mar 6, 2007)

Well I went and bought a new house....without selling the old one...hmmm.
Just in case you folks dont know where I have been..I am redoing a few things to the new house near the in -laws farm in a different county.

Reorganizing the garage...jacking up the main support beams 1 inch...can't stand those slopping floors and blowing out the sheetrock in the upper stairwell due to the stress of a 20 to jack. I knew it would happen I just didn't know how much or where. Sounded like a gunshot in the house. Tearing out walls in the basement to start over..sanding all the hardwood floors in the house...painting,cleaning...fixing.
I feel like I left a few things out...oh yea just got a contract on the other home in the city...whew. 

I may be scarce for a while I don't have my office moved yet. 
I'll try to post pictures when I get settled.
   See ya.


----------

